# Look Out Above! (Hah, a short joke!)



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Well... one of you may know this is coming.. Everyone else... watch your backs... The question you gotta ask yourself is.. "Did I piss off the Oompa Loompa lately?"

Don't know how many of you are photoshop geeks like me, but I went in and erased all the addresses, so no zooming and ruining the fun! :r



Head out tomorrow....

0305 2200 0000 0299 3533

0305 2200 0000 0299 3540

0305 2200 0000 0299 3557

0305 2200 0000 0299 3564

0305 2200 0000 0299 3571

ENJOY EVERYONE!

On a sadder, more serious note, my humi now looks shamefully empty again... except for that top row! :r


To Everyone, sorry for the ghetto packaging, I hope it does its job. To a certain one of you (You'll figure it out), I'm sorry for the CRUMMY packaging... :r


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh good lord, the little orange one has gotten pissed off and started a bombing run.


Stacey


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

WOW, way to go, OOMPA. Knock their socks off!!


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

You go boy!!!! Bomb em to kingdom come!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A goodie fest that would make Willie Wonka proud!! Nice job!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice job oopma! Wee little boxes filled with big big surprises from the wee little man!!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Shawn's been slacking off at taking the whip to the lil' oompa again. Given him too much free time.

Nick, your a mad man. Way to be, Bro!!!!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

The oompa has been making bombing runs a regular thing lately.
Napoleon Complex maybe?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> The oompa has been making bombing runs a regular thing lately.
> Napoleon Complex maybe?


:r This short man definitely has a Napolean Complex.. but it's ok.. cuz I can back it up...

<--- Kicks some ass for a little dude! :r


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTG little buddy.

Hit em hard and hit em fast


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

This is getting serious around here. Way to go Oompa.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I would say...kick their a$$es, but oompas can't kick that high,


So kick their kneecaps!!!!!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

:r :r :r @ backwoods.. that's great...


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Don't know how many of you are photoshop geeks like me,


there is another......


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

backwoods said:


> there is another......


:r 
But I think his "orange" has faded a bit and could use a "touch-up". :2


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

OMG, Oompa Loompa rockets.......

INCOMMING!


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Looks like someone is going to get it good!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

backwoods said:


> there is another......


OMFG I think I just pissed myself LMAO


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice attack my_ little _former Florida brother.  Take them out at the kneecaps!:gn


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

backwoods said:


> there is another......


:r :r 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to backwoods again.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Holy crap! What a great picture to wake up to! :r :r Thanks backwoods!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn boy that looks like the Weapons of Mass Destruction Bush went to IRAQ to find. :r Hope the victems have their life insurance policies caught up..lol Nice strike bud.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Just for those who are still watching, I added two more bombs tonight, all 7 go out tomorrow morning after class (I slept through the open hours of the PO today :r). 

2 new DCs are:

0305 2200 0000 0299 3588

0305 2200 0000 0299 3595

I'm so excited to see the carnage begin! Now I know why the FOGs bomb so much, it's such a wonderful feeling!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok he is officially nuts. I would loan one of yall a set of my hand cuffs so you could lock him to this chair in class where he needs to be, but they might be to big 


Staceu


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Ok he is officially nuts. I would loan one of yall a set of my hand cuffs so you could lock him to this chair in class where he needs to be, but they might be to big
> 
> Staceu


:r.. we can just put em round my waist! Oh yeah.. I'd watch what I say if I were you Stacey.. my humi's not empty YET... you could be on the receiving end of the Oompa's wrath, if you're not careful!

:gn :gn :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Shaggy17sc said:


> :r :r
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to backwoods again.


Got ya cover Shaggy


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Luckily I have found the original photos. So put to rest your evil twisted games man, you're busted. 

I just can't believe what I'm seeing. It was just totally unexpected and just too much.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I can't believe all those bombs made it through the high level security checks at the USPS. Great job, illuminatus! Those are going to be some lucky people...if they survive.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

more? OMG!! What have you been putting in the sticks you smoke?:r

You down with O.B.D?

Yeah you know me!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Got ya cover Shaggy


Thanks man, backwoods needed a bump for that pic.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

backwoods said:


> more? OMG!! What have you been putting in the sticks you smoke?:r


He is getting out of control. Must be off the meds.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> Thanks man, backwoods needed a bump for that pic.


threadjack- thanks you guys.... I just figured everyone deserves to see the 'behind the scenes':r /threadjack


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

oompa oompa doop ie dee doo iv got a another puzzle for you! lol


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I know where everyone of those bombs are heading 


WTG Nick


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

dam i hope i never piss you off (there's nothing worse than a irate little person runing around with shippin supplies, not unless he's got your name and address written on one of the labels )


----------

